# How long will his hair be?



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey, hard to believe little Xander has been with us for two weeks already! Everyone keeps saying how fluffy he is and my puppy trainer who even used to have GSDs was surprised at the little fluffball. I'm curious as to how long you guys think his hair is going to be. He may be a little too young to tell, but I'm wondering if you guys have seen similar pups and what they turned out like. I'll include a few pics of him and list how many weeks he was. At 8 Weeks:


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

At 9 Weeks:


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

At 10 Weeks:  Sorry for the posts the pictures kept messing up.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You have a long coat on your hands! I would guess that he'll be fairly long, but you won't know til he is mature(3ish) I don't have any of Kacie's puppy pics as she is a rescue, but I bet she looked much like Xander when she was leetle!
This was her 2nd birthday:








At 4(this past Fall)


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

The breeder called him a plush coat. Is that the same thing as a long coat?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

"Plush" is a breeder term, not a coat type. He looks like an adorable little guy who will be a true long coat when he is grown. My late Blue looked like your pup when he was a baby, and his coat was pretty long as an adult. I used to get a groomer to trim off the feathering on his ears, back of his legs, and under his tummy to keep him looking neat - we did a lot of training outdoors, and if I left his hair long all over it became a magnet for burrs and other "stuff". Long coated dogs can be a grooming challenge, but the upside is that they actually shed far less than the short coated ones - a distinct advantage!
______________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

I think its really hard to tell with the long coats. But here is Kaiya at 9 weeks:










And now at 22 weeks:



















I think your pup is a bit fluffier than she was at that age so his should be a bit longer.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He is adorable!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Plush usually refers to the coat length of inbetween the short and long coats, or to the longer coat preferred in showlines vs the shorter coat preferred in working lines. 

Here's an example of my longcoat, she is VERY furry!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lin, If I didn't know better, I would have thought you stole Kacia and Karlo!! They look just like your pups!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like your puppy. where did you get him???


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I am no expert, but I would also say Long Coated!!!

Between looking at Cullen's parents and the past litter pups and background, I am told he will be " plush" they all have the in between coats... but.. 

Kaiya's photos look like him as a pup, but she looks a bit longer coated than I am expecting now that she is older, so I guess only time will tell.. But yes.. yours deff. looks like a LONG


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i like your puppy. where did you get him???


 He's from ~*~Home of VA 3. 

His Daddy is their stud Ricco von der Zenteiche: V Ricco von der Zenteiche pedigree information - German shepherd dog 

And his Mom is Cindy von den blauen Bergen: SG4 USA SIEGER SHOW Cindy von den blauen Bergen pedigree information - German shepherd dog 

Now would you consider his parents "plush coats?" There's more pics of the sire under the vondersauk "male" tab.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

It depends on what usage of plush, there isn't a solid definition. Both parents have the coat that is preferred in showline dogs and is slightly longer than what you usually find in a working dog. 

the gene for long coated GSDs is recessive, so the parents don't have to be LC to produce a LC pup; just need to carry the gene.


----------

